# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Мадам Брошкина

## tondoff

Сосед  мой--красивый мужчина,
А речи его,словно мёд
И в жизни--такой молодчина!
Во всём ему катит и прёт.

Как не встретит--улыбка Делона
И розочка всегда для меня.
Выхожу во двор--смотрит с балкона.
Мечтаю:когда в дверь позвонят

Открою,а за дверью-то он!
С улыбкой скажу:"Проходите",--
И,прикрывая дверь на балкон,
Оброню:"Бардак--не взыщите..."

Это мечты--на деле иначе.
Он не раз уж меня зазывал.
Отвечала:"Не светит удача",
Наблюдая,как он изнывал.

Но случаются в жизни курьёзы.
А потом и приятно и стыд...
И сосед мой,уставши от прозы,
Мне признанья стихами твердит.

Отвечаю:"ну что Вы,оставьте
Для молоденьких дам свою лесть."
Но случилось однажды,представьте,
Иначе.Расскажу вам,как есть.

Выхожу из лифта--он на площадке:
--У меня иминины.Отметим вдвоём?,
И продолжил с улыбкою сладкой:
--Выпьем малость и песню споём.

Вообще-то я не такая,
Но зашла почему-то в тот раз,
Желаньям своим потакая,
Вдруг поверила в искренность фраз.

За здоровье два раза мы выпили,
Дважды хлопнули мы за успех.
Вы глаза его тоько бы видели!!
Только я-то совсем не из тех.

Говорю:"Мне пора,уже поздно.
Да и утречком рано вставать."
Улыбнулся слащаво:"Как можно?
А мне что,одному горевать?

А как красиво всё начиналось...
Ну напослед давай по одной."
Пригубила я самую малость
И не помню,что было со мной.

Когда сознанье вернулось--оппа:
Развалился рядом мужчина.
Себя трогаю--мокрая попа--
Ну всё ж-таки трахнул скотина.
                01.02.13г.
© Copyright: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113020101792

----------

